# New Brideport 2J I picked up



## The_Crusher (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

New member and I just picked up this mill, the serial on the knee says it is a 1977 with a 2hp motor with 32" table. When I bought it the top of the head was in pieces and the bearings were pad int the top half. The guy I got it from didn't have an exploded view and tried to put it back together once without the bearing under the lower front pulley for the low speed / high speed drive shaft....and ran if for a minute and said it made a ton of noise so he tore it down and said all of the bearings were bad.

So I purchased it for 800 knowing that I could fix it in about an hour after looking at it for about 10 minutes. I found that he bought a new complete bushing kit for the drive pulleys and new parts for attaching the speed adjustment arm to the bearing carrier. I replaced all of the bearings in the head and it ran quiet as new. except the motor, that had play in the bearings and I believe began rubbing and wouldn't start until I took the bolts out and removed the tension from the belt and then it would start again, so now I am replacing the bearings in the motor. 

I need a few parts (smalls) for it, I need a table stop that bolts onto the front of the table, table lock with lever for the front of table. Handle for extending the arm forward and back with knob and the small knurled knob and screw for the turning part on the front of the head for engaging the quill feed (like typical it just has a small screw stuck in it right now), I also need a way scraper for the Y axis.

I am running the motor on a static convertor and it works really nice. The best 46.00 I ever spent.


Let me know what you think of the old girl, the pic is before I cleaned it up. I have cleaned it up now and it is a lot nicer looking now too.


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish I could find one like it!!  HMmmmm..  take a grand for it? :thinking::roflmao:


----------



## David (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice looking mill!  It should look like new when it's cleaned up.  The parts you need are fairly easy to find, sounds like you are into it at a good price too!


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 22, 2013)

Ouch, you stole her. Great find! H & W Machine Repair are helpful and reasonable on parts.


----------



## melsdad (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice looking machine and a great deal!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Crusher (Dec 22, 2013)

The table has one #25 drill bit hole in it and that is it, no cutter marks or anything, it still has all of the scrape marks on the table and ways. This mill wasn't used very much at all. I have a few 8c collets from my years of working in tool and die, but need to buy a set and then I will be good to go. I have so much tooling from the years of buying retired tool makers tool boxes and collecting my own stuff that I should never run out. Reamers, carbide etc. I have a guy obtaining me a Kurt vise and the only other thing I would like is a rotary table and dividing head, but that stuff is readily available cheap around here.  A 3 jaw lathe chuck is always nice to have to trow on your table to work on round material too or mount on the rotatory table.

I need a Lathe and I have a nice saw....


Other Equipment is a 250amp Airco Tig/arc welder and 250amp portable Miller welder that is capable of 100' away from my trailer, TIG, Arc, Torch, and I have the spool gun as well. It has 49 hours on it, I picked that up inside a commercial work van that the guy couldn't make run. My dad owned a service station and wrecker service for 35 years, so I can make anything run...lol! I gave 3k for the entire setup, got the van running it had set so long in one place that the oil pan had a rust hole in it and it dripped oil. I replaced the oil pan with a used one that I had and sold the van for 1200.00 and welded up 2 destroyed pontoon sides, and a few other aluminum boats and canoes to pay for the rest of it.

Here is a pic of it setting inside the back of the van and a pic of my Airco.


















Here is my other hobby or at least a couple of them....lol! I am kind of a hoarder! 

I have been building AR15's one for myself and one for my son for Christmas,









I also repiar guitars and collect them and old Kustom amps (the tuck and roll covered ones that came in 7 colors) and have a small home recording studio.


----------

